# Rub a dub dub in the tub



## Guest (Aug 14, 2004)

This should probably be put in the helpful hints section but oh well. For a week now I've been taking a daily 30 minute hot bath. I went to Target and bought a relaxing bubble bath soap and I soak in the hot water for a good half hour and try my best to to relax. I've found that this helps me a lot. After I get out my anxiety doesn't bother me. The fact that it's routine and relaxing settles down many symptoms. Relaxation is a huge part in anxiety recovery. Try it out. It makes me feel worlds better.


----------



## nemesis (Aug 10, 2004)

Youve reminded me how long its been since I've used the spa.. Mmm. Another great activity to melt the anxiety is playing musical instruments, and in my case thats jazz on the electric guitar. Now if I could only find a way of combining the two without it being a fataly relaxing excersize


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2004)

haha!  no kiddin'


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2004)

i perfer showers but i know what your saying

showers & i guess baths? are relaxing, especially at night

jeah!


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2004)

heck yeah. It's hard to relax when you have anxiety though. But one day at a time.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

the best feeling ive found for relaxing is to first have a workout then take a shower,its the only time i feel really good and calm


----------

